# Where To Eat Out In Maine



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

We are campping in Wells, Maine and was wondering if anyone can recommend where to eat out at. Someplace nice but not to expensive. A vairety of food would be nice. I want lobster but the kids may not. Thanks in advance for your recommendations.

Linda


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

I don't even know if it is still there, but years ago there was 'the Wells Diner' loved it then.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

gone campin said:


> We are campping in Wells, Maine and was wondering if anyone can recommend where to eat out at. Someplace nice but not to expensive. A vairety of food would be nice. I want lobster but the kids may not. Thanks in advance for your recommendations.
> 
> Linda


Mike's Clam Shack is great, as is The Steakhouse (a little more pricey), both on Rte 1...

I'd stay away from Billy's Chowder House...very overpriced.

Where are you staying? DW and I will be heading up in a couple of weeks...

Bob


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Eagleeyes said:


> We are campping in Wells, Maine and was wondering if anyone can recommend where to eat out at. Someplace nice but not to expensive. A vairety of food would be nice. I want lobster but the kids may not. Thanks in advance for your recommendations.
> 
> Linda


Mike's Clam Shack is great, as is The Steakhouse (a little more pricey), both on Rte 1...

I'd stay away from Billy's Chowder House...very overpriced.

Where are you staying? DW and I will be heading up in a couple of weeks...

Bob
[/quote]

Hi Bob,
We are at the Outdoor World Moody Beach Campground on Route 1 behind the Wonder Mountain Mini Golf.

Is Mikes Clam Shack right before the Steakhouse on RT 1 as you are heading North?

Thanks for the heads up on Billy's as we were going there. They advertise a $14.95 lobster dinner. And of course we want LOBSTER!

Any exciting things you recommend we see while here? Which beach is best etc?

Thanks,
Linda


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Yes, mikes is north from your place, up on the left past congdon's donuts....

You're not far from Kennebunkport, so you may want to take a ride through that way. "The Port" as they call it has neat boutiques, little restaurants (including a little clam shack at the bridge on the way in) plus you can ride the coastal route and find the Bush island estate at Walker Point....

South from you is Ogunquit, with a great trail called "Marginal Way" which brings you along the coast as well.

Further south is Kittery, where there are tons of "outlet" stores.

We usually stay at Wells Beach Resort Campground, just north of you, again on the left before Mikes....

Across from Wells Beach Resort is Mile Road where Billy's is...but if you go past Billys it brings you to Wells Beach...and some great beach hiking and views.

Also, find The Scoop Deck, heading south from you and just off Rte 1...for some great ice cream!!

Have a Great Time!

Peace,
Bob


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Eagleeyes said:


> Yes, mikes is north from your place, up on the left past congdon's donuts....
> 
> You're not far from Kennebunkport, so you may want to take a ride through that way. "The Port" as they call it has neat boutiques, little restaurants (including a little clam shack at the bridge on the way in) plus you can ride the coastal route and find the Bush island estate at Walker Point....
> 
> ...


Thanks!
We found Marginal Way Saturday by accident and loved it. Plan to go back and hike the whole thing. It is beautiful! We will look for the others you have suggested. Wells Beach CG is in front of another mini golf if I remember right. We went to Wells Beach yesterday and plan to go to York Beach today. Thanks again.

Linda


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

gone campin said:


> Yes, mikes is north from your place, up on the left past congdon's donuts....
> 
> You're not far from Kennebunkport, so you may want to take a ride through that way. "The Port" as they call it has neat boutiques, little restaurants (including a little clam shack at the bridge on the way in) plus you can ride the coastal route and find the Bush island estate at Walker Point....
> 
> ...


Thanks!
We found Marginal Way Saturday by accident and loved it. Plan to go back and hike the whole thing. It is beautiful! We will look for the others you have suggested. Wells Beach CG is in front of another mini golf if I remember right. We went to Wells Beach yesterday and plan to go to York Beach today. Thanks again.

Linda
[/quote]

Have a great time...

Oh...and on the way to Kittery is the Rachel Carson preserve...another neat place to walk...
Peace,
me


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

OK - - well, Bob clearly has you covered and, in fact, even tho' we live all of 20 miles from there







, will likely ask him before we ever plan an extended trip to the area...._but_ the best place we have found to go out for lobster anywhere in the area is Warren's - in Kittery, Maine just over the bridge from Portsmouth, NH. If you happen to be just a bit South, a visit to Portsmouth shouldn't be missed. A drive along Route 1A/Coastal Road will give you a great view of the ocean along with some beautiful estates. (The NH coast is different from Maine) Portsmouth is a great, little eclectic town with a nice park downtown by the River, some great little restaurants, a Children's Museum with lots of hands-on stuff, and Strawberry Bank - - an outdoor museum much like Sturbridge or Mystic...but smaller. You'll find the docks just south of Hampton Beach, where you can go on a whale watch or a trip out to the Isle of Shoals...a great way to get out on the ocean, see the NH & ME coasts, learn the area's history, and see some wildlife (finned & feathered) while being instructed by the best!! Lots of history and a great place to spend a nice summer day between beaching it.

< I can help you with southern NH....Bob from _Mass_







is clearly the guy to talk to about Maine!!!>

Have fun!!


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> OK - - well, Bob clearly has you covered and, in fact, even tho' we live all of 20 miles from there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You DO realize that Maine used to be a part of Massachusetts...


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

Go to the "Clam Bake" by Old Orchard Beach. My mom lives in Lewiston ME (about an hour away) and makes trips there when she wants some good seafood. Newicks is also a great place in Portsmouth. Drive down see the historic district and have lunch. Hows that cold water??

http://www.newicks.com/

http://www.newicks.com/

Enjoy the north east.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Eagleeyes said:


> You DO realize that Maine used to be a part of Massachusetts...


....so the Maniacs were smart. They escaped....

Don't you claim us all?


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> You DO realize that Maine used to be a part of Massachusetts...


....so the Maniacs were smart. They escaped....

Don't you claim us all?
[/quote]

No...you guys were too rebellious!
Actually, at the time of the Declaration of Independence, New Hampshire had already made its declaration, and came in as one of the 13 original colonies...


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

We ate at the Steakhouse last night and will eat at the Lord's Restaurant for a late lunner (late lunch/early dinner). The Steakhouse was well worth the 90 minute wait. Really good and very reasonable (6 of us ate for $130.00). Today we are going to walk the whole Marginal Walkway. 
Did ALL the shops on Ogunquit and in Perkins Cove yesterday. Boy oh boy were the feet crying. After lunner today we are planning to go into Kunnebunkport.
We've been to Wells Beach and to the Short Sands Beach, any suggestions on other beaches for tommorrow?
Can anyone suggest the best way to turn back to last Friday at about 3:00 PM?

Thanks for all suggestions,
Linda


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> OK - - well, Bob clearly has you covered and, in fact, even tho' we live all of 20 miles from there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are very very lucky! To have the beautiful property that you have and also be only 20 miles away from this coastal beauty. 
I was telling our friends about your beautiful home and land the day before you sent this response. I did not realize you were so close to the coast. 
We are planning to come back here or to Cape Cod next year. We have an Outdoor World Campground membership and have campgrounds here in Wells and near Cape Cod that we have access to. 
If you get up here be sure to try the Steakhouse Restaurant on RT 1 it is great. I'll let you know about Lord's'ater.
Have a great day!

Linda


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Sure wish we'd known _YOU_ were gonna be here!!! We would have put something together - - there are lots of us living in the area and I think JohnP2000 (and others) are also camping about 10 min the other side of us this week. Oh well....you say you'll be back so we'll just have to plan for next time!!!

Yeah. We'll be up there. Actually, we travel to Wells, Kittery, Ogunquit, etc. with some frequency....but it's for day trips and with a destination. Although we avoid all other Outlet shopping so stay out of Kittery Outlet Strip as much as possible, Kittery Trading Post is our favorite local outdoor outfitter. Most supplies for the Africa and Teton trips have come from there...in the off season when there aren't so many people in town







We occasionally run away to a weekend B&B in Ogunquit and we've just moved my father to an assisted living facility in York. Sounds like the Steakhouse may be a good place to take him out for supper sometime. Thanks for the tip! Have a great rest of your trip and let us know when you'll be back in the area.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

gone campin said:


> We ate at the Steakhouse last night and will eat at the Lord's Restaurant for a late lunner (late lunch/early dinner). The Steakhouse was well worth the 90 minute wait. Really good and very reasonable (6 of us ate for $130.00). Today we are going to walk the whole Marginal Walkway.
> Did ALL the shops on Ogunquit and in Perkins Cove yesterday. Boy oh boy were the feet crying. After lunner today we are planning to go into Kunnebunkport.
> We've been to Wells Beach and to the Short Sands Beach, any suggestions on other beaches for tommorrow?
> Can anyone suggest the best way to turn back to last Friday at about 3:00 PM?
> ...


I'm not up so much on beaches... we usually just takt the dog to Wells Beach.

Glad you liked the Steakhouse. 90 minute wait? Wow...but then, being on the verge of aging with some dignity left







..we get there for the early bird specials.

I'm SO GLAD you've enjoyed your trip up here...

Bob


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Today we walked the Marginal Walkway from Ogunquit to Perkins Cove and back. That was really great walk! I took tons of pictures it was just beautiful.

We ate lunner at the Lord's Restaurant and then went to Kennbunkport and went to see the Bush Compound at Walker's Point. That belongs to the senior Mrs. Bush's side of the family correct?

We rode down and saw the lighthouse at Goat Island. WOW!!! That was really cool to. Unfortuantely my camera battery was dead and I could not take any pictures of it.

Tomorow we are going to go to the Woods to Goods Outlet and then to the Beach.

There is so much to do and not enough time.

Wolfie, We will be sure to let you know when we are coming back I'd really like to meet everyone.

Come on put your heads together and give me a fix for the problem at hand...it is almost time to pack up and I got the I don't wannas. How do I turn the clock back to last Friday at 3:00 pm?

Thanks,
Linda


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

gone campin said:


> I hit the enter button twice by accident and do not know how to delete the second entry.
> 
> Linda


You can't delete it but, hey - maybe you can get Doug to change the date and time .... say....back a week or so







.... problem solved!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Sure wish we'd known _YOU_ were gonna be here!!! We would have put something together - - there are lots of us living in the area and I think JohnP2000 (and others) are also camping about 10 min the other side of us this week. Oh well....you say you'll be back so we'll just have to plan for next time!!!


Not me I was up there in July. Not going anywhere until Labor Day and we will be camping here in RI for that one.

John


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

johnp2000 said:


> Sure wish we'd known _YOU_ were gonna be here!!! We would have put something together - - there are lots of us living in the area and I think JohnP2000 (and others) are also camping about 10 min the other side of us this week. Oh well....you say you'll be back so we'll just have to plan for next time!!!


Not me I was up there in July. Not going anywhere until Labor Day and we will be camping here in RI for that one.

John
[/quote]

People CAMP in RI?


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Eagleeyes said:


> Sure wish we'd known _YOU_ were gonna be here!!! We would have put something together - - there are lots of us living in the area and I think JohnP2000 (and others) are also camping about 10 min the other side of us this week. Oh well....you say you'll be back so we'll just have to plan for next time!!!


Not me I was up there in July. Not going anywhere until Labor Day and we will be camping here in RI for that one.

John
[/quote]

People CAMP in RI?








[/quote]
Yeh tell me about it. This is the first year since I was a kid. We hit Myles Standish in MA and the kids loved it and then went to Fisherman's Memorial and the asked why we haven't been there before. So why pay for the resorts if they like the state parks.

John


----------

